# Giroxa



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Roy, I am curious to see what the movement is like on this piece you have newly listed. Would you have the opportunity to pop the back and show it? Thanks!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It is an AS 2063 25 Jewel.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Kind of striking somewhat. Don't have a green dialed. Thanks.


----------

